# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Ligue Blood Bowl 2 : Le lancement !

## Izual

Voilà un peu plus d'un mois que Blood Bowl 2, le nouveau jeu des studios  Cyanide, est sorti. La tradition séculaire du forum de Canard PC  consiste à organiser des ligues entre canards afin d'amoureusement  frotter ses crampons sur la joue de son prochain sans que la  Maréchaussée ne puisse rien y faire. Dans la bonne humeur et la mauvaise  foi, les habitués du premier Blood Bowl s'écharpent encore aujourd'hui,  alors que les nouveaux coachs frappent à la porte pour lancer une  compétition sur ce nouvel opus moins complet et moins lisible, mais  quand même vachement plus beau...

*Lire la suite sur le site*

----------


## jeanrun

Pardonnez le derangement est ce que quelqu'un peut me faire passer sur mumble ? ca va faire depuis ce matin que je suis co dessus ^^

----------

